

Show HN: After three years of self-bootstrapping, InkFast launches (free today) - dionysiac
http://inkfa.st

======
Whoaa512
This is what I wanted paper to be. It's absolutely amazing! A true sketch book
for the digital age with a proper toolset for the digital artist.

~~~
dionysiac
Thanks, Whoaa. I was always carrying the iPad plus a pad of paper to every
meeting three years ago when I started this fiasco :) There were other drawing
& notes apps out there, but this is the one I wanted.

